# Hendo says Silva has been choosing his opponents



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> UFC 157: Dan Henderson feels that Anderson Silva has been manipulating the UFC
> 
> By Steph Daniels on Feb 18, 5:00p 68
> 
> ...



http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/2/18/4002278/ufc-157-dan-henderson-anderson-silva-manipulating


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

#HENDOKNOWS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

ROFL at his rockhold comments.. That's just silly. Chael is 10x the wrestler and boxer rockhold will ever be. EVER.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

You already got your appointment with the Champion, Hendo. If you would drop to 185, you would have to pick your spot on the list again. Since you are not going to do that, just stay put and show a little respect for the master that finished you on the ground.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> ROFL at his rockhold comments.. That's just silly. Chael is 10x the wrestler and boxer rockhold will ever be. EVER.


Rockhold has corrupt judges, he already hit Jacare with it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

> You know, he didn't want to fight Chael again, after the first time. Obviously, he did after a while.


Yes Dan... after a while. A large chunk of which was Chael being banned you god damn idiot.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

> UFC 157: Dan Henderson feels that Anderson Silva has been manipulating the UFC


Kinda like how Anderson manipulated his left arm around Hendo's throat and had him tapping in 2 seconds.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I like Dan, but he's been bothering me lately.

Ah well. After next weekend he'll probably be retired anyway. :dunno:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Yes Dan... after a while. A large chunk of which was Chael being banned you god damn idiot.


only half of it actually they wanted a rematch dana was gonna grant when he came back, then silva said no and sonnen fought stann and then silva said no again and he fought bisping and then finally because dana forced him he finally fought chael again. Anderson is a great fighter but don't pretend he is not always looking for easy fights instead of fights that can challenge him.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> only half of it actually they wanted a rematch dana was gonna grant when he came back, then silva said no and sonnen fought stann and then silva said no again and he fought bisping and then finally because dana forced him he finally fought chael again. Anderson is a great fighter but don't pretend he is not always looking for easy fights instead of fights that can challenge him.


Well TBH the only reason an insta rematch was a viable option was because it was silva. Any other champion, he would have had to go back up the ladder just like he actually had to.

Don't think anyone has got an instant rematch after getting finished.

Nor does it really matter since he did get his rematch.

Just annoys me people that silva has finished like to rag on him.. other than chael, i know hes just trolling


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i'm not annoyed that he won i'm annoyed at how long silva made it be before the rematch happened and by the time it happened I barely wanted to see it anymore because silva's time wasting took all of the air out of the balloon and it was an opportunity wasted


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> only half of it actually they wanted a rematch dana was gonna grant when he came back, then silva said no and sonnen fought stann and then silva said no again and he fought bisping and then finally because dana forced him he finally fought chael again. Anderson is a great fighter but don't pretend he is not always looking for easy fights instead of fights that can challenge him.


Aw, diddums. He had to have another couple of fights... one of which was against a dude he would have never lost to in a million years. That's 11 months after his ban and he got another shot. How awfully unreasonable.

So, what are all these fights that can challenge him that he's been avoiding? Chael had 2 shots in less then two years ( one of which he was banned ). Hendo wanted a shot without having a single MW fight since coming back to the UFC. Is that ducking? Sounds like Hendo being a greedy twat to me. Who else? Injured Weidman? Who?

All adds up to a load of geriatric drivel from a slow old c*unt whos about to realize how old and slow he is.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Aw, diddums. He had to have another couple of fights... one of which was against a dude he would have never lost to in a million years. That's 11 months after his ban and he got another shot. How awfully unreasonable.
> 
> So, what are all these fights that can challenge him that he's been avoiding? Chael had 2 shots in less then two years ( one of which he was banned ). Hendo wanted a shot without having a single MW fight since coming back to the UFC. Is that ducking? Sounds like Hendo being a greedy twat to me. Who else? Injured Weidman? Who?
> 
> All adds up to a load of geriatric drivel from a slow old c*unt whos about to realize how old and slow he is.


he could have fought weidman instead of bonnar so don't use the injured excuse, he could have fought henderson again when that was an option after 139, he could have fought chael right away when he got back and are you really gonna try and oppose me here when silva fought maia,leites and cote as part of his 3 title defenses and he wants cung le and a much smaller guy in gsp?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he could have fought weidman instead of bonnar so don't use the injured excuse, he could have fought henderson again when that was an option after 139, he could have fought chael right away when he got back and are you really gonna try and oppose me here when silva fought maia,leites and cote as part of his 3 title defenses and he wants cung le and a much smaller guy in gsp?


Weidman has been a contender for all of 3 minutes. How is that ducking? The dude has had a single solitary fight that could be considered high quality. Laughable.

And its all very well pointing to Maia, Leites and Cote. During that period, who else was there? Who exactly was Silva ducking when he had those 3 fights?

And as for Chael. He fecking beat the c*unt. The c*unt then got banned... then banned again. And you want him to come back to a title shot? Really? And if Silva doesnt agree to fight him right away, that's ducking?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Weidman has been a contender for all of 3 minutes. How is that ducking? The dude has had a single solitary fight that could be considered high quality. Laughable.
> 
> And its all very well pointing to Maia, Leites and Cote. During that period, who else was there? Who exactly was Silva ducking when he had those 3 fights?
> 
> And as for Chael. He fecking beat the c*unt. The c*unt then got banned... then banned again. And you want him to come back to a title shot? Really? And if Silva doesnt agree to fight him right away, that's ducking?


yes that's ducking you can spin it all you want but you will never be right also maia was KO's in 20 seconds by marquardt before his fight with silva. Now stop being a queer and agree with me already


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yes that's ducking you can spin it all you want but you will never be right also maia was KO's in 20 seconds by marquardt before his fight with silva. Now stop being a queer and agree with me already


Ok. So instead of Maia, who was this other mighty MW that Silva was running from? Name him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marquardt a better fighter to fight seeing how he smashed maia in 20 seconds


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> marquardt a better fighter to fight seeing how he smashed maia in 20 seconds


Are you suggesting Silva was ducking Marquardt?

Gotta love that Aussie humour. :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Are you suggesting Silva was ducking Marquardt?
> 
> Gotta love that Aussie humour. :laugh:


no i was saying that why give maia a title shot when he lost to marquardt the fight before by KO, wouldn't it make more sense to give nate a rematch instead


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no i was saying that why give maia a title shot when he lost to marquardt the fight before by KO, wouldn't it make more sense to give nate a rematch instead


Of course. I agree. But the topic at hand here is whether Silva ducks... not the UFC's rubbish matchmaking.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Of course. I agree. But the topic at hand here is whether Silva ducks... not the UFC's rubbish matchmaking.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Maia only got a title shot because Vitor was hurt and they couldn't replace him with Chael because of that massive cut he got in the Marquardt fight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Yes Dan... after a while. A large chunk of which was Chael being banned you god damn idiot.


Anderson Silva was refusing to fight Chael for a while.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Anderson Silva was refusing to fight Chael for a while.


And then when he did fight Chael he greased and pulled his shorts.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> And then when he did fight Chael he greased and pulled his shorts.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


to be fair he wanted to see how big chael's penis was it was just at an inopportuned time


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't understand how Hendo could possibly think Anderson is picking his opponents...last I checked you had to earn your title shot in the MW division. The division is not talentless, Silva is just leaps and bounds above the rest and it shows.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no the div is pretty much talentless bar weidman and lombard but even they aren't perfect fighters


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Yea Dan, Silva has been choosing his opponents... too bad he never got any of the opponents he wanted to fight and publicly named. And eventually fought the guys who were the #1 contenders at the time. If their was one Champion who hasent been getting what he wants, its been Silva. He just eventually settles for what the UFC gives him before he smashes anyone foolish enough to even show up.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no the div is pretty much talentless bar weidman and lombard but even they aren't perfect fighters


If the MW division is talentless than the LHW division is also talentless. The MW division has a champion who is leaps and bounds above the rest of the competition. The LHW division has a champion that is leaps and bounds above the rest of the competition. Therefore, either the MW division and the LHW division are talentless divisions with mediocre champions, or the MW division and the LHW divisions have champions that are leaps and bounds above the competition.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol Dan Henderson has been on a tear since losing to Jake Sheilds, but Anderson Silva will still kick his ass 10 times out of 10, henderson has no wrestling anymore and no cardio, all he is a dude with a massive h bomb, which i remember 











As for Chris Wiedman let's be real he may be the only true talent left at MW, but would anyone put their lifesaving that he will beat Anderson? Your take away the chael fights, Anderson Silva has never came close to losing, or has even been in a situation where your like o shit he's going to lose.

Any man that can KO forrest with a slap, make vitor hands look like an amateur, finish bonnar...the list goes on, but when Anderson fights he truly makes professional ufc fighters look like they belong in a Kimbo Slice youtube video.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ptw said:


> If the MW division is talentless than the LHW division is also talentless. The MW division has a champion who is leaps and bounds above the rest of the competition. The LHW division has a champion that is leaps and bounds above the rest of the competition. Therefore, either the MW division and the LHW division are talentless divisions with mediocre champions, or the MW division and the LHW divisions have champions that are leaps and bounds above the competition.


not even close to true, lhw has very good well rounded fighters that have only very recently come forth in gustafsson, texeira, te huna, machida is still there, shogun when in shape is great but i guess that doesn't count and jones is fantastic. What does mw have? next to nothing


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Lol Dan Henderson has been on a tear since losing to Jake Sheilds, but Anderson Silva will still kick his ass 10 times out of 10, henderson has no wrestling anymore and no cardio, all he is a dude with a massive h bomb, which i remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes and besides hendo and chael his competition has been mostly pathetic, jon jones pummelled vitor like anderson did, jones did the same to rampage, jones did the same to shogun and he killed machida with a choke, also that H bomb never landed in that anderson fight so your wrong about anderson shaking it off it was nowhere near a h bomb that hit anderson.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Anderson Silva was refusing to fight Chael for a while.


He simply doesent care about guys he believes he can smash. He also refused to fight Okami saying it was pointless. Eventually they did tango and Okami got burned. The guy is and continues to believe he is the best fighter on the planet, and he continues to push for big name fights. You guys complain about guys like Mayweather not going after Pacquiao or other UFC champions dancing around with the idea (GSP). But Silva at the twilight of his career is inviting the bigger challenges. People want Big or Superfights, but Silva at 36 getting criticized for actually going for them is puzzling to me.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yes and besides hendo and chael his competition has been mostly pathetic, jon jones pummelled vitor like anderson did, jones did the same to rampage, jones did the same to shogun and he killed machida with a choke, also that H bomb never landed in that anderson fight so your wrong about anderson shaking it off it was nowhere near a h bomb that hit anderson.


If Silva fought Rampage, Machida, and Shogun, he'll probably knock all three of them out with relative ease. Jon Jones vs Silva is the only match up in MMA that is interesting, it can go either way, but at the end of the day I see Silva winning just the smarter and more experience fighter out of the two.

At the end of the day no matter how much the haters hate, you can't deny the talent of Anderson Silva. Realistically name me another mma fighter that does what he does in there?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i didnt deny his talent im just saying his competition he chooses to take sucks and ed soares floated rockhold and cung lee around for him to fight gsp a welterweight


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

What Hendo really mean is:
"Damn, I would like to be picking my opponents myself, but the amount of accomplishments and prestige I have are not enough for that. I envy you, Anderson."


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> What Hendo really mean is:
> "Damn, I would like to be picking my opponents myself, but the amount of accomplishments and prestige I have are not enough for that. I envy you, Anderson."


no now go jump off a bridge for your terrible attempt at humour


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> What Hendo really mean is:
> "Damn, I would like to be picking my opponents myself, but the amount of accomplishments and prestige I have are not enough for that. I envy you, Anderson."


Not sure if this is a bad attempt at humour or if you're just a Zuffa fanboy who pays no attention to accomplishments outside of the UFC. Either way, I send along similar sentiments as UFC_OWNS 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i didnt deny his talent im just saying his competition he chooses to take sucks and ed soares floated rockhold and cung lee around for him to fight gsp a welterweight


This might come off a little rude but... Rockhold is the SF MW Champion, a unification fight sounds intriguing. Cung Le is a popular movie star, fighting a name like that sounds intriguing. GSP is the #2-3 P4P fighter and very popular, a superfight sounds intriguing. Silva also wanted to fight Bisping in England, Bisping fighting for the Title in front of his home crowd sounds intriguing. All 3 have a good back story to it, that helps promote the fight. Silva is looking for more fame and glory.

What incentives can Weidman provide other than Silva having another W notch on his record? Their is 2 things holding up Silva-Weidman, Silva doesent want to fight Weidman. And secondly they are looking for a venue that doesnt hurt the appeal of the fight, thats almost guaranteed to be Brazil. Despite the little fanfare of the opponent, Brazil will eat up a Silva fight whether it was Okami, Bonnar and now Weidman. Silva is the best P4P fighter on the planet, but he basically cleaned out the MW division, the current crop of MW contenders are basically undesirable slim pickings as of late, Silva is gaining less after every fight. The MW division is not devoid of talent now, just suitable matchups for Silva.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

The man has the talent to prove he's the best in the game there is no questions about it. Aside from Jon Jones I don't think their is anyone at ww,lhw,mw that poses a serious threat to the man. If the results are the same, why not take the easy road to make a quick buck? If I was Anderson Silva and know I can smash Rockhold and cung lee without even breaking a sweat and make millions why not? He would be a fool not to do it. This is his job he's a prize fighter.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> The man has the talent to prove he's the best in the game there is no questions about it. Aside from Jon Jones I don't think their is anyone at ww,lhw,mw that poses a serious threat to the man. If the results are the same, why not take the easy road to make a quick buck? If I was Anderson Silva and know I can smash Rockhold and cung lee without even breaking a sweat and make millions why not? He would be a fool not to do it. This is his job he's a prize fighter.


I know its his job but that doesn't mean i wanna see the supposed GOAT take on bum fights like bonnar, cung le, rockhold right now etc. if i wanna see anderson fight i want against real competition like weidman or hendo again or jon jones or even lombard if he outgrapples okami well so theres a possibility of him not being dumb enough to trade with anderson


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> Not sure if this is a bad attempt at humour or if you're just a Zuffa fanboy who pays no attention to accomplishments outside of the UFC. Either way, I send along similar sentiments as UFC_OWNS
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


You are not sure of anything here, yet, you send sentments along UFC_OWNS? You are way better than that Cowgirl. Please, advise this creep I can't read his nonsense for he is in my Ignored list.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Lol Dan Henderson has been on a tear since losing to Jake Sheilds, but Anderson Silva will still kick his ass 10 times out of 10, henderson has no wrestling anymore and no cardio, all he is a dude with a massive h bomb, which i remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with this...



MMA-Sportsman said:


> What Hendo really mean is:
> "Damn, I would like to be picking my opponents myself, but the amount of accomplishments and prestige I have are not enough for that. I envy you, Anderson."


And this.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I dislike Dan but partially agree with his assessment. It seems like Anderson does actively try to avoid wrestlers ... he wins in the end, but they give him a tough time, and one day he might not. 

Don't agree with the Rockhold bit, but I feel Weidman is another elite wrestler that Anderson has been trying to dodge lately via his mouthpiece Soares, hoping Weidman loses and automatically solves his problem.



marcthegame said:


> Lol Dan Henderson has been on a tear since losing to Jake Sheilds, but Anderson Silva will still kick his ass 10 times out of 10, henderson has no wrestling anymore and no cardio, all he is a dude with a massive h bomb, which i remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the point, all of those guys you mention are STAND UP FIGHTERS. No one is going to beat Anderson standing up, never ever, not even close. Not unless he's fighting at 50 with a walking stick. 

Take away the Sonnen fights (wrestler), and you have Hendo (wrestler) who won the first round, Lutter (Grappler with good wrestling) who won the first and had him mounted, and Takase - long time ago and a can as far as overall MMA goes, but great wrestling and top control, who beat him badly. 

You have to look at MMA from a style perspective ... of course Anderson can make stand up all stars look like clowns, that's the point of the thread. It's the wrestlers he doesn't look stellar against, and it's a big coincidence there are so few in such a long career.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

He looked pretty good against Hendo and Chael (2nd fight) imo. Made them both look stupid. What did Hendo actually do in the first round? Exactly the same as Chael did in the first round of their second fight. Nothing.

Why should Andy be in a rush to fight Weidman now? Weidman maybe the biggest prospect at 185 at the moment, but he has ONE decent win. ONE. When a guy is 16-0 in the UFC with 10 title defenses, why should he rush to fight THAT guy? 

Yes Weidman vs Silva is a fight I want to see, but does it really matter if he actually has to beat a couple top contenders first?

The same people rushing for Weidman are the same ones laughing at Hendricks for getting passed over. Shocking.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

K R Y said:


> He looked pretty good against Hendo and Chael (2nd fight) imo. Made them both look stupid. What did Hendo actually do in the first round? Exactly the same as Chael did in the first round of their second fight. Nothing.
> 
> Why should Andy be in a rush to fight Weidman now? Weidman maybe the biggest prospect at 185 at the moment, but he has ONE decent win. ONE. When a guy is 16-0 in the UFC with 10 title defenses, why should he rush to fight THAT guy?
> 
> ...


what on earth does he have to gain by waiting? he won't be able to outstrike him by waiting and his grappling is already good enough as it is, having more fights just gives anderson more tape on weidman to study and capitalize on it, and then theres the fact that silva fights 2 times a year and there is no one worthy of fighting at mw right now outside of weidman.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

He isnt going to beat Anderson anyway regardless of when he fights him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> He isnt going to beat Anderson anyway regardless of when he fights him.


well if thats the case then we may as well shut down the mw division but i think weidman can beat him personally he isn't dumb enought to stand with anderson for nay period of time


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

K R Y said:


> He looked pretty good against Hendo and Chael (2nd fight) imo. Made them both look stupid. What did Hendo actually do in the first round? Exactly the same as Chael did in the first round of their second fight. Nothing.
> 
> Why should Andy be in a rush to fight Weidman now? Weidman maybe the biggest prospect at 185 at the moment, but he has ONE decent win. ONE. When a guy is 16-0 in the UFC with 10 title defenses, why should he rush to fight THAT guy?
> 
> ...


Why should he get to pick his fights as champ though? 

Yeah like you said, he has nothing to gain by fighting Weidman, but by that logic we should get to see nothing but an endless array of Cotes and Leites level guys being fed to Anderson just because he doesn't want to lose. And that's when you get the situation we have in boxing, with these primadonnas dodging each other and having pristine records. I can see why Anderson would want that, but why would you as a fan approve of that? 

Weidman doesn't have to put together any more contender wins, he is 5-0 in the UFC with two wins over top 5 MWs (Maia and Munoz), that is more than enough to warrant title shots for just about anyone else. 

If it doesn't satisfy Anderson, so what? That shouldn't be his call. If he's healthy, he just needs to defend his belt and fight the most deserving guy, period. And in the MW division, that's clearly Weidman, no other MW right now has the streak this guy has. 

It's bad for the sport when a champ gets to pick his fights, just look at boxing.

As far as GSP jumping Hendricks, I'm against that too. He's one of my favorite fighters, but this champs picking fights BS needs to stop if the sport of MMA is to remain a sport. Do the defending NFL champs get to pick which team they face in the finals? Do they get to say, "Nah, the Patriots suck, so what if they made the finals ... give them another few rounds. I don't feel like it round now, got nothing to gain".

The only scenario where I would agree with the champ denying a challenger is if the challenger has been recently busted for cheating/steroids, in that case the champ has every right to make the cheat work his way back instead of having to most likely fight an unrepentant roid gorilla right after his token suspension is over.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Silva choked you bro, and he stopped your boy Chael twice, of course he's dodging you both.

Slow down on the TRT, get back to 185lb and please fight Anderson again, he will sleep you. His lil friend Lyoto probably will as well, enjoy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no lyoto wont be doing anything significant to dan let alone sleep him, anderson didn't sleep him the first time


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Why should he get to pick his fights as champ though?


He doesn't. Sure, he has a little moan here and there, but end of the day, its up to Dana. And the last thing that Dana said is that Weidman is one of two fighters in line for the next shot.

When has Silva ever refused a fight the UFC have offered him? He says lots of stuff between fights about various fighters. But once the UFC put a fight on the table he takes it. Everybody acts like the reason he didnt rematch Chael immediately was because he refused. The UFC never offered him Chael straight after his suspension. Silva said he would rather not give him a shot straight away, but the fight was never on the table to begin with. I'm sure the UFC didn't want to give him a shot right away either.

Yes. Anderson Silva doesn't like fighting wrestlers. But he has fought several and beaten them all via finishes.

All of this nonsense about him dodging is based on him having a little moan between fights. The reality is he hasnt dodged shit. They have all lined up and all been taken down.



UFC_OWNS said:


> no lyoto wont be doing anything significant to dan let alone sleep him, anderson didn't sleep him the first time


Thats because a large man dressed in black interrupted just as the magic was starting to happen.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> He doesn't. Sure, he has a little moan here and there, but end of the day, its up to Dana. And the last thing that Dana said is that Weidman is one of two fighters in line for the next shot.
> 
> When has Silva ever refused a fight the UFC have offered him? He says lots of stuff between fights about various fighters. But once the UFC put a fight on the table he takes it. Everybody acts like the reason he didnt rematch Chael immediately was because he refused. The UFC never offered him Chael straight after his suspension. Silva said he would rather not give him a shot straight away, but the fight was never on the table to begin with. I'm sure the UFC didn't want to give him a shot right away either.
> 
> ...


i'm sick of your lies whorebiscuit and for no reason at all take this


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i'm sick of your lies whorebiscuit and for no reason at all take this


Your jibes cannot deter me, my surfboard headed seaweed barbecue friend.

Because when it comes down to it... this idea that Silva ducks is full of guff. Ive asked 1780 times. Name them. These mystical beasts that Silva has been ducking. And all I get back, from the back of the room, is some mumbling with the occasional "Chael" and "Hendo" thrown in. Poor examples considering Chael fought him twice in two years ( one of which he was banned for fecks sake ) ... and Hendo? The only person who ever said Silva wont fight Hendo is fecking Hendo. If somebody has an interview with Silva quoted, get it out now.

Otherwise... please. Stop with this utter nonsense. Ive had enough of these old c*unts with dysfunctional testicles. Whining about what Silva should do. Go whine to Dana. Whine to somebody who can actually do something about it. You tried to bait Silva into asking for you, but its not working. Now feck off and go inject yourself with some more greatly needed man-juice.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Your jibes cannot deter me, my surfboard headed seaweed barbecue friend.
> 
> Because when it comes down to it... this idea that Silva ducks is full of guff. Ive asked 1780 times. Name them. These mystical beasts that Silva has been ducking. And all I get back, from the back of the room, is some mumbling with the occasional "Chael" and "Hendo" thrown in. Poor examples considering Chael fought him twice in two years ( one of which he was banned for fecks sake ) ... and Hendo? The only person who ever said Silva wont fight Hendo is fecking Hendo. If somebody has an interview with Silva quoted, get it out now.
> 
> Otherwise... please. Stop with this utter nonsense. Ive had enough of these old c*unts with dysfunctional testicles. Whining about what Silva should do. Go whine to Dana. Whine to somebody who can actually do something about it. You tried to bait Silva into asking for you, but its not working. Now feck off and go inject yourself with some more greatly needed man-juice.


i'll break you down with my witty remarks you snaggletoothed twat dirtman, also silva has smaller balls than pedro nobre oh no i didn't


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i'll break you down with my witty remarks you snaggletoothed twat dirtman, also silva has smaller balls than pedro nobre oh no i didn't


Sacrilegious heathen bile!

Andersons testicles we're forged by Yoda himself.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

they were forged by a catholic priest in a rusty van


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> they were forged by a catholic priest in a rusty van


Don't bring up your boo-hoo childhood stories here, champ. We are talking the colossus that is Anderson Silva... not the trials and tribulations of some random Aussie bloke.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Don't bring up your boo-hoo childhood stories here, champ. We are talking the colossus that is Anderson Silva... not the trials and tribulations of some random Aussie bloke.


I was talking about anderson silva ya sheep shagging ambulance chaser


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I was talking about anderson silva ya sheep shagging ambulance chaser


Sorry. I forgot who I was talking to there for a minute. Lets put the clever stuff away shall we.

Now, lets try again...

Derp, derpy do dumdy derp? Humperdoo?? Ugg dorpy derp doo... du fecking dumpy doh dum inbred ugg wugga duurp convicts.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> And then when he did fight Chael he greased and pulled his shorts.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





UFC_OWNS said:


> to be fair he wanted to see how big chael's penis was it was just at an inopportuned time


He did go pretty crazy on those shorts. Must have wanted to add them to his collection.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> I dislike Dan but partially agree with his assessment. It seems like Anderson does actively try to avoid wrestlers ... he wins in the end, but they give him a tough time, and one day he might not.
> 
> Don't agree with the Rockhold bit, but I feel Weidman is another elite wrestler that Anderson has been trying to dodge lately via his mouthpiece Soares, hoping Weidman loses and automatically solves his problem.
> 
> ...


I see your point, but that's just it you can put a wrestler in there etc, but at the end of the day they can't get it done. Anderson Silva is so damn good people think his wrestling is bad, it may be his weak point, but how weak is it really? I have seen many fighters with wholes get expose, but every wrestler Chael Sonnen,Henderson,Okami, all have failed to get it done.

Here is the thing everyone is calling for weidman to face silva, but Silva is callnig out GSP. Isnt GSP a better wrestler than CW by far?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Anderson is clearly trying to duck great fighters especially ones with tremendous wrestling skills. That is why he has been trying to pick a fight with a chump like GSP.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Until I read this I had not picked a winner between him and Machida... Well War Machida


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Anderson is clearly trying to duck great fighters especially ones with tremendous wrestling skills. That is why he has been trying to pick a fight with a chump like GSP.


Yes what a big man taking on a welterweight why don't we all applaud that, if he wanted to take on jon jones instead of being a bully hungry for money then i would be in cohoots with you


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yes what a big man taking on a welterweight why don't we all applaud that, if he wanted to take on jon jones instead of being a bully hungry for money then i would be in cohoots with you


He weighs like 5 pounds more than GSP while fighting at MW. Thiago Alves weighs more than Anderson Silva. Jon Jones has over 20 pounds on Silva; everything you said is ridiculous.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> He weighs like 5 pounds more than GSP while fighting at MW. Thiago Alves weighs more than Anderson Silva. Jon Jones has over 20 pounds on Silva; everything you said is ridiculous.


ugh no how many times has GSP fought at light heavyweight or even middleweight? none thats how much, GSP doesn't even want the fight but you and all the silva nuthuggers are trying to force a mismatch for god knows what reason, you want a real match for silva give him bones or barring that just have him fight weidman i'm pretty sure they both have better chances than a welterweight who was finished by serra to beat anderson.


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no i was saying that why give maia a title shot when he lost to marquardt the fight before by KO, wouldn't it make more sense to give nate a rematch instead


You obviously weren't around then.

Maia was a last minute injury replacement for belfort and Cote was a last minute injury replacement for okami.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> He doesn't. Sure, he has a little moan here and there, but end of the day, its up to Dana. And the last thing that Dana said is that Weidman is one of two fighters in line for the next shot.
> 
> When has Silva ever refused a fight the UFC have offered him? He says lots of stuff between fights about various fighters. But once the UFC put a fight on the table he takes it. Everybody acts like the reason he didnt rematch Chael immediately was because he refused. The UFC never offered him Chael straight after his suspension. Silva said he would rather not give him a shot straight away, but the fight was never on the table to begin with. I'm sure the UFC didn't want to give him a shot right away either.
> 
> ...


Get real. Dana may decide who Anderson fights but can't force WHEN he fights. 

Anderson can sit on the shelf for years and wait for legit contenders like Weidman to eliminate themselves with bad style matchups, all while Anderson dicks around beating glorified cans in a LHW division he has no business or serious plans in, or decides to "take it easy" for a year or two. wtf? How about you give your belt up in that case if you wanna take it easy and leave a division stalled for absolutely no reason.

Why isn't he defending his MW belt for OVER A YEAR when he's PERFECTLY HEALTHY?? Give me ONE OTHER CHAMP that has done this while under contract and not injured in any shape or form (and don't give me Couture, because that was him trying to walk out of the org and break his contract, different story). Why is Soares making whining noises every time Weidman's name comes up, even when this guy has the best win streak in UFC MW HISTORY apart from Anderson himself?

Anderson is an amazing fighter and yes he usually beats everyone thrown at him including most of the handful of wrestlers he's faced, but he took a bloody pounding from Sonnen the first time and lost badly to Takase all those years ago. He's only human, and has a lot to lose. Why take risks when you can coast off into the sunset as GOAT while beating has been brawlers?

If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck ...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Get real. Dana may decide who Anderson fights but can't force WHEN he fights.
> 
> Anderson can sit on the shelf for years and wait for legit contenders like Weidman to eliminate themselves with bad style matchups, all while Anderson dicks around beating glorified cans in a LHW division he has no business or serious plans in, or decides to "take it easy" for a year or two. wtf? How about you give your belt up in that case if you wanna take it easy and leave a division stalled for absolutely no reason.
> 
> ...


well looks like i don't need to say anything further since liddellemelianenko nailed it, an example of this is sonnen vs silva 2 was meant actually happen at 136 but because of anderson's posturing and being difficult he took the okami fight instead


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Get real. Dana may decide who Anderson fights but can't force WHEN he fights.
> 
> Anderson can sit on the shelf for years and wait for legit contenders like Weidman to eliminate themselves with bad style matchups, all while Anderson dicks around beating glorified cans in a LHW division he has no business or serious plans in, or decides to "take it easy" for a year or two. wtf? How about you give your belt up in that case if you wanna take it easy and leave a division stalled for absolutely no reason.
> 
> ...


These question is something you will have to ask UFC management. 95% of the times Dana doesn't even know what fight to make with the guy. In all honestly you can blast him for whatever, but when you are the champ you call the shots. However Dana White and company calls the shots, if they want Silva to fight they will do it. Weidman's name has came up, but from what I'm hearing he will be ready for the summer, whereas silva wants a fight in the spring. 


Be honest can you honesty say Weidman will beat Anderson Silva. I know he makes sense, but if I'm keeping it real Weidman is a no name. When you held a belt since Oct 14, 2006, you can do whatever u want. He has made it clear he wants GSP, GSP imo is a way harder fight than Weidman. As for the Bonnar fight didnt he step in to save the Aldo card in Brazil?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Get real. Dana may decide who Anderson fights but can't force WHEN he fights.
> 
> Anderson can sit on the shelf for years and wait for legit contenders like Weidman to eliminate themselves with bad style matchups, all while Anderson dicks around beating glorified cans in a LHW division he has no business or serious plans in, or decides to "take it easy" for a year or two. wtf? How about you give your belt up in that case if you wanna take it easy and leave a division stalled for absolutely no reason.
> 
> ...


Name me one other champ who has so utterly cleared out his division. The only legit contender is Weidman and he's injured. I really dont understand your point.

Bones is close to clearing out his division and hes fighting Sonnen. An utterly useless fight if I ever saw one. It's not just Silva. All the dominant champs fight lesser fighters form time to time. GSP fought Hardy for example.

It keeps coming back to Sonnen. Because he wouldn't fight Sonnen the second he got back from his suspension for cheating and money laundering. Well, why should he give the asshole an immediate shot? Have a fight or two first for fecks sake. Would you give a dude an immediate rematch if the last time you fought him he was jacked up and got banned?

But, end of the day, thats not enough to suggest Silva is ducking anybody. You guys are basing this on a few moans from him here and there. The reality is hes fought everybody there is to fight at MW right now aside from Weidman. *Everybody*. Any fight at MW would be silly. When Weidman is back he will get a shot either immediately or after one more win. Those are the facts no matter what Silva says, and he knows it.

It doesnt look like a duck, and it doesnt smell like one... not to me anyway. This mess is simply what you get when you take a fledgling sport with a small roster and combine that with a champion who is totally dominant.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> These question is something you will have to ask UFC management. 95% of the times Dana doesn't even know what fight to make with the guy. In all honestly you can blast him for whatever, but when you are the champ you call the shots. However Dana White and company calls the shots, if they want Silva to fight they will do it. Weidman's name has came up, but from what I'm hearing he will be ready for the summer, whereas silva wants a fight in the spring.
> 
> 
> Be honest can you honesty say Weidman will beat Anderson Silva. I know he makes sense, but if I'm keeping it real Weidman is a no name. When you held a belt since Oct 14, 2006, you can do whatever u want. He has made it clear he wants GSP, GSP imo is a way harder fight than Weidman. As for the Bonnar fight didnt he step in to save the Aldo card in Brazil?


It doesn't matter if the average retard UFC only fan doesn't know him it's the fight that makes sense, if I wanted to watch title fights that have no chance of being competitive from the get go I would just watch bellator title fights. 

It's not fun to me to know that anderson is not gonna be touched 4 months before the fight even happens and it's not exciting, the sonnen fights and the hendo fight were by far the most entertaining and competitive silva fights in the UFC and one even earned fight of the year so I think silva fans should be focusing less on big money bum fights or easy fights and instead truly challenging stylistic match ups. 

Anderson Silva can set all the records he wants but that doesn't mean he gets the right to hold the UFC by ransom to do whatever he pleases.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Clear example of moaning (Totally hypothetical situation): 
"I don't want to fight Jones. He is big and GSP would hurt me less." 

Clear example of ducking (Confirmed fact with date and time to happen): 
Te boss calls and: 
"Whe have saved UFC 151. You are fighting Sonnen, a MW coming from a loss that had no time to prepare."
Answer: "No I refuse to fight him." - UFC 151 joins Titanic on the bottom of the ocean.

Clear example of stepping up (Fact lies in history of UFC):
"I will risk my win streak record to fight on short notice the tough, bigger, hungry, never finished, nothing to lose Bonnar in his last fight and save UFC 153."


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Clear example of moaning (Totally hypothetical situation):
> "I don't want to fight Jones. He is big and GSP would hurt me less."
> 
> Clear example of ducking (Confirmed fact with date and time to happen):
> ...


Once again, the same old stories. One or two speculative examples. As shallow as a puddle of piss on the pavement. Chael and Weidman over and over again. Even though one of them he beat good 9 months later. And the other is lined up for a shot as we speak.

If you people are going to accuse Silva of ducking, bring more meat and bones to your arguments.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Once again, the same old stories. One or two speculative examples. As shallow as a puddle of piss on the pavement. Chael and Weidman over and over again. Even though one of them he beat good 9 months later. And the other is lined up for a shot as we speak.
> 
> If you people are going to accuse Silva of ducking, bring more meat and bones to your arguments.


Either I didn't get what you said or you didn't get what I said before, but just to clear it up: I am definetely not in the "Anderson is ducking" wagon, man.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Either I didn't get what you said or you didn't get what I said before, but just to clear it up: I am definetely not in the "Anderson is ducking" wagon, man.


Come on now... do you really expect me to properly read the posts I'm responding to? This is the internet damn it! I dont need to pay attention.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Come on now... do you really expect me to properly read the posts I'm responding to? This is the internet damn it! I dont need to pay attention.


Friendly Fire. It happens in the worst battles. Luckly it was just a flash wound and I shook it up, buddy.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no i was saying that why give maia a title shot when he lost to marquardt the fight before by KO, wouldn't it make more sense to give nate a rematch instead


Maia beat Miller before facing Silva.

Silva had already destroyed Nate, another fight at that point wasn't marketable. If Nate had beat Chael, he would have gotten a second shot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ahh dan miller perennial number 1 contender cmon, if they ever wanted to make silva vs gsp it should have been then since gsp fought hardy at the same time


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Name me one other champ who has so utterly cleared out his division. The only legit contender is Weidman and he's injured. I really dont understand your point.
> 
> Bones is close to clearing out his division and hes fighting Sonnen. An utterly useless fight if I ever saw one. It's not just Silva. All the dominant champs fight lesser fighters form time to time. GSP fought Hardy for example.
> 
> ...


Weidman only got injured a couple of months ago, but he should have been scheduled to fight Anderson in the first place rather than yet another top 5 MW eliminator (his third in a row) with Boetsch - another top 5 MW that most people would dismiss like his Munoz win anyway. 

IMO there's no such thing as a cleaned out division even in this fledgling sport, there are always more newer fighters rising in a year than the 1-3 guys a champ dispatches in a year. 

Even in the current MW division, Anderson hasn't fought Weidman, Rockhold, Lombard, Boetsch, and Cung Le, all guys on good streaks against top competition. Do I think any of those guys aside from Weidman have much chance of beating Anderson? Not really. Rockhold has decent enough wrestling to be another maybe-ish but Weidman's the only real threat. 

However, I don't think anyone in the current WW, LHW or FW divisions has much chance of beating GSP, Jones or Aldo either. Doesn't mean they should STOP FIGHTING just because we THINK they can't be beat. Otherwise we might as well stop having fights and be full time armchair experts. 

Also I would argue GSP has cleaned out his division even more than Silva ... Silva has had a longer reign as champ, but GSP has more UFC wins (17 to Anderson's 16, 3 of which were weak LHWs) and a much longer and grueling path to the title, as well as much tougher opponents overall (his only weak fight was Hardy, Anderson was occasionally fed weak ass guys far below his level like Cote, Leites, Bonnar, Irvin etc.). Yet GSP is still fighting top contenders when he's healthy, not waiting around. Yeah he picked the #4 WW over the #2 WW for now, but that's not nearly as bad as picking the #42 LHW.

Bottomline, I think Dan's kind of a dick but he sort of has a point here. These waste of time forays by Anderson at LHW are pretty dubious, especially when they seem to pop up whenever there's a wrestler waiting to face him at MW.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Weidman only got injured a couple of months ago, but he should have been scheduled to fight Anderson in the first place rather than yet another top 5 MW eliminator (his third in a row) with Boetsch - another top 5 MW that most people would dismiss like his Munoz win anyway.
> 
> IMO there's no such thing as a cleaned out division even in this fledgling sport, there are always more newer fighters rising in a year than the 1-3 guys a champ dispatches in a year.
> 
> ...


You word it as if this happens all the time. Silva went up to LHW 3 times. When he fought Forrest, which MW was he ducking at that time? Or Irvin? Only the Bonnar fight holds any water. That's a single fight.

This is where I have the problem. This idea that Silva consistently dodges wrestlers. And yet, when I ask for evidence, its wafer thin. The arguments keep coming back to Sonnen and Weidman. And my retort is exactly the same. One got beat already and got BANNED FOR CHEATING. Then got a rematch all of 9 months after the ban was lifted.

Weidman should get a shot. I agree. For the sake of argument, lets say Silva was ducking him when he fought Bonnar. That's one solitary valid argument that Silva ducked somebody.

Yet all I'm hearing is exaggerations. "Silva does this shit all the time". Its nonsense with nothing solid to back it up.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> You word it as if this happens all the time. Silva went up to LHW 3 times. When he fought Forrest, which MW was he ducking at that time? Or Irvin? Only the Bonnar fight holds any water. That's a single fight.
> 
> This is where I have the problem. This idea that Silva consistently dodges wrestlers. And yet, when I ask for evidence, its wafer thin. The arguments keep coming back to Sonnen and Weidman. And my retort is exactly the same. One got beat already and got BANNED FOR CHEATING. Then got a rematch all of 9 months after the ban was lifted.
> 
> ...


Ok yeah it's mainly just Weidman, but the whole Bonnar fight, layoff and the constant "Weidman doesn't deserve to fight Anderson" by Soares rubbed me the wrong way, hence my rant.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree sooj anderson is ducking all the wrestlers i'm glad we are in proverbial cohoots ha ha ha


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Ok yeah it's mainly just Weidman, but the whole Bonnar fight, layoff and the constant "Weidman doesn't deserve to fight Anderson" by Soares rubbed me the wrong way, hence my rant.


Indeed. This is the crux of it. He should have fought Weidman instead of Bonnar. That was a silly move on both Silvas and the UFC's part. Whether he was ducking him is debatable. But Bonnar instead?? Silly.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't forget he took Bonnar on short notice to save a card. I doubt either Silva or Weidman would've been ready and down to 185 for that card anyways.

You guys like to hate on Silva because he's an easy target (Anyone who sits on top of a division as long as he has is bound to be questioned).

That being said, I think the next fight should be against Weidman and I hope it happens soon


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Don't forget he took Bonnar on short notice to save a card. I doubt either Silva or Weidman would've been ready and down to 185 for that card anyways.
> 
> You guys like to hate on Silva because he's an easy target (Anyone who sits on top of a division as long as he has is bound to be questioned).
> 
> That being said, I think the next fight should be against Weidman and I hope it happens soon


I cant remember the timings. Was the suggested Weidman fight not leaving enough time to cut? If that's the case, then even the claim that he ducked Weidman carries no weight.

Silva ducks no man. But he's sure as hell gonna troll a few.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I cant remember the timings. Was the suggested Weidman fight not leaving enough time to cut? If that's the case, then even the claim that he ducked Weidman carries no weight.
> 
> Silva ducks no man. But he's sure as hell gonna troll a few.


Here's all the background on the event I could grab from Wikipedia. Note that UFC 153 took place on October 13th, leaving Silva a month to prepare from when he took the fight.



> Vitor Belfort was expected to face Alan Belcher at the event. However, Belfort was pulled from the bout to face Light Heavyweight Champion Jon Jones on September 22, 2012 at UFC 152. Belcher also was forced to drop out of the card due to a spinal fracture.
> 
> After having their first fight end in a no contest due to an eye poke in the first round, a rematch between Phil Davis and Wagner Prado was briefly linked to UFC on FX: Browne vs. Bigfoot and then scheduled for this event.
> 
> ...


So the way I see it - he stepped up to save a BADLY stricken card. Having already lost Rampage, Vitor and an Aldo title-defence.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

What a joke. Critisizing the guy who choked you out by saying he gets to pick and choose easier matches. 

Hendo even mentions he would only drop down for Silva. That kind of sounds like picking and choosing matches.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> So the way I see it - he stepped up to save a BADLY stricken card. Having already lost Rampage, Vitor and an Aldo title-defence.


It is a fact not a perception. He took a short notice fight to save a card a little while after Bones refusing to fight Sonnen caused them to pull an entire card.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Don't forget he took Bonnar on short notice to save a card. I doubt either Silva or Weidman would've been ready and down to 185 for that card anyways.
> 
> You guys like to hate on Silva because he's an easy target (Anyone who sits on top of a division as long as he has is bound to be questioned).
> 
> That being said, I think the next fight should be against Weidman and I hope it happens soon


Also, wasn't Weidman scheduled to fight Belcher at the time?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Old school fan said:


> Also, wasn't Weidman scheduled to fight Belcher at the time?


Vitor was supposed to fight Belcher, Weidman was trying to get the Silva fight then took the Boetsch fight.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I started to watch this then I just thought of how little I care... Lyoto is going to lay him out anyway.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im not a fan of Anderson or Jones

But

Anderson Silva is a god damn honor to watch fight and i respect him even more for stepping up to take fights on short notice to save the card. If i remember correctly i think he offered to fight Jon Jones when Hendo got injured.

Jon Jones on the other hand i respect his skills and i love to watch him fight also but other then that i consider him to be a little bitch.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Im not a fan of Anderson or Jones
> 
> But
> 
> ...


Sideways speaks the truth.

I agree with all of this except the part about loving to watch Hendo fight... the only way i like to watch Hendo fight is in the hope that he gets his ass kicked.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Silva doesn't duck anyone. There's nobody good enough to duck at MW. Simple.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> Sideways speaks the truth.
> 
> *I agree with all of this except the part about loving to watch Hendo fight*... the only way i like to watch Hendo fight is in the hope that he gets his ass kicked.


:confused02:

I never said that...

But...

:innocent01:

I do enjoy watching him fight.













*Jumps behind the couch*


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

suppose I should start reading stuff properly


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Well I must say... I'm warmed by this thread.

Once you break it all down, it's clear Hendo is talking a load of old tosh.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Well I must say... I'm warmed by this thread.
> 
> Once you break it all down, it's clear Hendo is talking a load of old tosh.


i think you are the bitter old salt in here sooj and dan is secretly your love interest, i think we should sig bet for lyoto vs hendo


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think you are the bitter old salt in here sooj and dan is secretly your love interest, i think we should sig bet for lyoto vs hendo


I'm fine with that. I've got sigs disabled. Do your worst... I certainly wont be looking at it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I'm fine with that. I've got sigs disabled. Do your worst... I certainly wont be looking at it.


oh in that case forget about it, I personally think your putting up a smoke screen for us to hide your undenying love for dan henderson


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh in that case forget about it, I personally think your putting up a smoke screen for us to hide your undenying love for dan henderson


Whatever gets you off, possum fiddler.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Whatever gets you off, possum fiddler.


don't you raise your voice at me nappy sniffer


----------

